# Romarsan, new big hitter!



## alexacohen

*Querida Ro:*

*No se nos ha pasado, es que le estás cogiendo el gustillo y vas muy rápido!*

* Feliz postiversary y no te cuento más que se me pegan los fideos...*


*Ale*


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Felicidades Romarsan!

Es una suerte contar contigo en el foro, doy fé de tu compañerismo y espíritu de ayuda (de hecho hace un rato me sacaste de un apuro ).
Gracias y felicidades de nuevo (espero ser testigo de otras mil aportaciones tuyas, cuando menos).

Saludos,
Beatriz/Tampiqueña


----------



## Jaén

Feliz 1182 posts!!!!!! (en este momento  )

Y que sigamos concordando y complementando nuestras opciones por muchos y muchos posts más!

Un saludo!


----------



## Fernita

Pido disculpas por la tardanza, pero Romarsan:Congrats on your first 1,000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

¡¡¡Y gracias por eso!!!

Con todo mi cariño,

Fernita.


----------



## romarsan

¡Que pasada! Si ya pensaba que erais increibles, esto supera mis previsiones.
Un besazo a todos y ya me enrollo más en los PM.
Sois increibles
Rosalía


----------



## jonquiliser

Bueno, ya tienes 1,253, pero bueno, más vale tarde que aún más tarde, ¿no?  Más que nada es que te he leído en varios foros, pero eso sí, leo tus posts con gran interés. A ver si coincidimos más a partir de ahora. Muchas felicidades, y gracias por tus aportaciones!


----------



## romarsan

Hoal Jonquiliser,
¡Que bien que hayas tenido este detalle!
Yo también te sigo a ti por los foros, eres una de las foreras de mi agenda.
Cuando veo que has participado leo el thread, aunque a veces no pueda aportar nada nuevo.
Un abrazo


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. *Romarsan. Te deseo muchas felicidades por tus primeros 1000 posts. No coincido mucho contigo, pero sí te he visto crecer y espero que sigas cooperando con esta comunidad. Nos vemos por estos lares.
Un beso y muchas flores para ti.
Sinceramente.
Cubanboy.*


----------



## romarsan

Cubanboy said:


> Hola. *Romarsan. Te deseo muchas felicidades por tus primeros 1000 posts. No coincido mucho contigo, pero sí te he visto crecer y espero que sigas cooperando con esta comunidad. Nos vemos por estos lares.
> Un beso y muchas flores para ti.
> Sinceramente.
> Cubanboy.*


 
Muchas gracias Cubanboy, con lo que estoy aprendiendo y disfrutando con vosotros por supuesto que voy a seguir.
Otro beso para ti, seguiremos en contacto


----------



## Eva Maria

Ayvá, Rosalía, que te he felicitado por partida doble!!! (_véase_ "Rosalía's first 1.000!) (Por si lo borran, lo repito aquí)

Estimada Rosalía,

Has pasado ampliamente de los 1000 y no has dicho nada a nadie! (aunque te conservas fresca como una Rosa-lía!!!)

Et falta encara camí pels teus màgics 3333, però com que no et deixarem en pau amb preguntes i més preguntes, al final hi arribaràs!

Sigue deleitándonos con tus acertados y chispeantes comentarios!

Ya sabes que tu amistad es muy importante para mí, querida amiga!

Endless kisses / Besos sin fin en tus Rosa-das mejillas!

Eva Maria


----------



## romarsan

Eva Maria said:


> Ayvá, Rosalía, que te he felicitado por partida doble!!! (_véase_ "Rosalía's first 1.000!) (Por si lo borran, lo repito aquí)
> 
> Estimada Rosalía,
> 
> Has pasado ampliamente de los 1000 y no has dicho nada a nadie! (aunque te conservas fresca como una Rosa-lía!!!)
> 
> Et falta encara camí pels teus màgics 3333, però com que no et deixarem en pau amb preguntes i més preguntes, al final hi arribaràs!
> 
> Sigue deleitándonos con tus acertados y chispeantes comentarios!
> 
> Ya sabes que tu amistad es muy importante para mí, querida amiga!
> 
> Endeless kisses / Besos sin fin en tus Rosa-das mejillas!
> 
> Eva Maria


 
Eva, preciosa,  que alegría volverte a encontrar. Es fácil usar el sentido del humor de manera inteligente cuando estás tu animando el cotarro. Gracias por el detalle y ten por seguro que el mágico post 3333 te lo dedicaré a ti. 
Besazo, amiga.
Rosa-lía    Lia-rosa (¿quien dijo que el orden de los factores no altera el valor del producto? )


----------



## Tezzaluna

Ya más bien cerca de los 2000. Wow. I don't know what to say except that I cannot imagine the forum without you.

I come to WR every day to see what you're up to...to see what you will teach me next...

You are helpful and kind and encouraging. Never change, my dearest Rosalia.

Hugs by the millions.

Tezza

P.S. Who would dare say that I am not fashionably late?


----------



## Masood

Enhorabuena, romarsan!
De vez en cuando nos cruzamos en el foro y siempre me ayudas.
¡A por el segundo millón! (que no está lejos!)

Cheers!
Masood


----------



## romarsan

¡Que dulce eres Tezza! 
Aún cuando me lo espero me sorprendes 
Entro en el foro con la ilusión de enredarme entre los hilos y que tras uno de ellos aparezcas tu.
¡Yo si que estoy aprendiendo con este intercambio!
Besazo


----------



## romarsan

Masood said:


> Enhorabuena, romarsan!
> De vez en cuando nos cruzamos en el foro y siempre me ayudas.
> ¡A por el segundo millón! (que no está lejos!)
> 
> Cheers!
> Masood


 
Masood, ¡que alegría!
Gracias por tus palabras, siempre leo tus posts, tu eres uno de los que tengo "fichados" para ver lo que aporta.
Un beso


----------



## SDLX Master

*¡FELICITACIONES ROSALIITA LINDA PRECIOSÍSIMA!*
Creo que la mejor definición que puedo encontrar para ti es que eres un angelito hecho mujer. Gracias por ser tan linda, tan oportuna y tan tú. More posts please! ​


----------



## romarsan

SDLX Master said:


> *¡FELICITACIONES ROSALIITA LINDA PRECIOSÍSIMA!*
> 
> 
> Creo que la mejor definición que puedo encontrar para ti es que eres un angelito hecho mujer. Gracias por ser tan linda, tan oportuna y tan tú. More posts please! ​


 
Eres un cielo Roger.
Es un verdadero placer formar parte de un grupo en el que estás tu.
Besos


----------



## Moritzchen

Ah Romarsan! Mi compinche en mil y una. Te mando un beso (pero casto, eh!) por estar ahí siempre dando una mano.


----------



## Argónida

Jo, esto sí que es llegar tarde. Felicitarte los 1000 cuando vas por 1864. ¿Todavía se puede?

Bueno, pues yo lo intento: ¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!! 

Es verdad que no coincidimos mucho, pero es que los hilos de EM unen mucho, ¿no te parece? A ver si vuelve a su actividad frenética habitual (¿con qué friki-tema nos sorprenderá esta vez?) y nos proporciona esas impagables oportunidades para divagar colectivamente.

Un besazo.


----------



## romarsan

Moritzchen said:


> Ah Romarsan! Mi compinche en mil y una. Te mando un beso (pero casto, eh!) por estar ahí siempre dando una mano.


 
Jajaja, Moritz, por supuesto que casto!!! un caballero como tú ¡y en público! 
Me encanta coincidir contigo en los hilos, aprendo y me rio ¿que más se puede pedir?
Otro beso para ti ¡casto, por supuesto! 
Rosalía


----------



## romarsan

Argónida said:


> Jo, esto sí que es llegar tarde. Felicitarte los 1000 cuando vas por 1864. ¿Todavía se puede?
> 
> Bueno, pues yo lo intento: ¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!!
> 
> Es verdad que no coincidimos mucho, pero es que los hilos de EM unen mucho, ¿no te parece? A ver si vuelve a su actividad frenética habitual (¿con qué friki-tema nos sorprenderá esta vez?) y nos proporciona esas impagables oportunidades para divagar colectivamente.
> 
> Un besazo.


 
Claro que une, Argónida, poder compartir temas interesantes con personas inteligentes y con ingenio, como tú,  para transmitir lo que sabes y aprender lo que no sabes, es algo impagable.
La pobre Eva quiere vacaciones y aquí estamos un grupo de amiguetes esperando que le den una montaña de libros para traducir .
Otro besazo para ti guapa
Rosalía


----------



## tesalia

_Hola Romarsan querida,_
_Este departir comenzó por tus primeros 1000 y ya vas casi por los 2000; y entre decidir si comentar por uno u otro, se pasa más tiempo sin decirte: FELICIDADES GUAPÍSIMA!!, muchos cariños para ti. Besitos,_
_*Tesalia*_


----------



## polli

Hola romarsan, llego re-tarde para felicitarte...casi mejor esperamos a los 2000 que ya se vienen!! y nos vemos por los hilos de Eva María seguro, que son como reuniones de amigos que se juntan para tomar algo y charlar... 
Felicitaciones y gracias por las veces que me has ayudado!


----------



## romarsan

tesalia said:


> _Hola Romarsan querida,_
> _Este departir comenzó por tus primeros 1000 y ya vas casi por los 2000; y entre decidir si comentar por uno u otro, se pasa más tiempo sin decirte: FELICIDADES GUAPÍSIMA!!, muchos cariños para ti. Besitos,_
> _*Tesalia*_


 
Tessi, preciosa, ¡que alegría verte por aquí!
Sabes que te tengo preparados varios correos. De mañana no pasa que te los envíe.
Un besazo


----------



## romarsan

polli said:


> Hola romarsan, llego re-tarde para felicitarte...casi mejor esperamos a los 2000 que ya se vienen!! y nos vemos por los hilos de Eva María seguro, que son como reuniones de amigos que se juntan para tomar algo y charlar...
> Felicitaciones y gracias por las veces que me has ayudado!


 
Polli guapísima, siempre es un placer encontrarme contigo, es increible la amistad que se llega a hacer a través de la red.

Lo bueno de estos hilos es la cantidad de información "subjetiva" que dais que hace que la traducción pase a ser algo más que una simple "traducción de diccionario". Se consigue un nivel de debate altamente interesante.

En cuanto vea tu nick te busco a ver que andas tramando 
Besos Mafaldita


----------



## UVA-Q

Muchas felicidades por tus 1,000 aportaciones entradas en 2,000
Es un gusto toparme contigo! (sobre todo en el sufrido intento por los "abullonados")

Muy nueva me encuentro en estos foros, y me es grato aprender de personas como tú!

Saludos!


----------



## romarsan

UVA-Q said:


> Muchas felicidades por tus 1,000 aportaciones entradas en 2,000
> Es un gusto toparme contigo! (sobre todo en el sufrido intento por los "abullonados")
> 
> Muy nueva me encuentro en estos foros, y me es grato aprender de personas como tú!
> 
> Saludos!


 
Hola Uva-Q, si que padecimos aquél dia, pobre Alacant, menos mal que le sobran tablas para salir adelante con cualquier cosa.
Es un placer tenerte en mi página de congrats, pero lo que de verdad me gusta es tenerte ahí cerquita, al otro lado de la red.
Un beso


----------

